# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Dao ghép mảnh cho máy CNC dùng collet

## longdq

Chào các bác. Sau một thời gian ngâm cứu máy CNC thì thấy có tí vấn đề. Máy thì ko nói ở đây nhưng dao thì rất đáng nói ạ.
 Đó là giá dao cho máy đắt tiền và tốn kém quá. vs e thì các bác cũng biết e dùng con spindle gá được dao tối đa 13. Mà mục đích của e là gia công thép tấm, phay phá mặt cho phẳng.
Em xin ví dụ đây là bảng giá của dao hãng ISCAR.
Đính kèm 15413
Theo e thấy thì sản phẩm hãng này cũng là hàng tốt ạ, nhưng cái giá thì chát chúa quá. Dùng mà e nó gãy cái thì xuýt xoa chắc mất mấy ngày. mà dùng lâu thì kiểu gì e nó cũng mòn, cũng mẻ.

Tìm mãi thì e thấy có loại dao này. Ghép mảnh và chuôi dưới phi 12. Nhưng chưa hỏi đc giá  :Big Grin: 
Các bác cho e hỏi chút về kinh nghiệm dùng dao phá sao cho bền vs rẻ tí ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Dao phay phá cán bé thì nên dùng loại ghép mảnh tròn ấy. Loại này có thể xoay được nhiều góc độ, mòn chỗ này xoay chỗ khác. Hạt dao tròn cắt thô êm hơn (đối với phôi thô thì chiều sâu cắt thay đổi do phôi không bằng phẳng), vào dao ít bị sốc và mẻ hơn.

Loại như trong hình bác show mảnh dao chỉ xoay được 2 góc, thường không dùng để gia công thô.

Thanks.

----------

haignition, longdq, Nam CNC, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## hoctap256

loại dao này  cán quá bé không thể lắp được nhiều lưỡi >> lượng cắt gọt ko có hiệu quả mà thiệt hại thì rất lớn .... ! 
bèo nhất cũng phải D16mm  dùng 2 lưỡi cũng đã chán rồi 
bắt đầu từ cán dùng 3 lưỡi dùng rất phê 
dao Ball ghép lưỡi cán rẻ nhưng giá hạt rất chua

----------

longdq

----------


## hoahong102

híc lúc đầu mua máy chưa biết mua cái cán nhật 16,  2 chíp giá chém 1,5t thêm hộp chíp là 2t có dư,  về dùng thấy chán ốm, giờ vứt xó.......túm lại phá thì ra chợ giởi chọn ít dao cùn me còn đẹp đem về mài là dùng được, cán 10-12 150k , 16 250k cùn lại mài phá để lại lượng dư chạy tinh bằng dao đẹp là ok

----------


## Ga con

Xài hột dao này nè cụ Trường, không phải ball đâu ạ. Ball đắt mà chỉ có 1 mặt cắt nên mau mòn lắm.

Cao cấp hơn, thỉnh thoảng mới mua được hột cũ
http://www.amazon.com/Sandvik-Coroma.../dp/B00O1TIG8O
Bên xưởng em phá thô các mặt phẳng vừa phải thì gần như 100% dùng insert này.

Cụ Trường nói đúng, dao insert thì cán phải cỡ 16 trở lên mới cứng nổi, không thì nó còn yếu hơn dao solid nhiều đấy. Em thường xài cán 16-20-32 mm.

Thanks.

Thanks.

----------

nhatson

----------


## hoctap256

> Xài hột dao này nè cụ Trường, không phải ball đâu ạ. Ball đắt mà chỉ có 1 mặt cắt nên mau mòn lắm.
> 
> Cao cấp hơn, thỉnh thoảng mới mua được hột cũ
> Bên xưởng em phá thô các mặt phẳng vừa phải thì gần như 100% dùng insert này.





cái trong ảnh minh họa của bác  là Bull nose mill 

còn ball mill em định nói tới là đây ạ 


p/s : em thường dùng Lamina R6 ko biết bác dùng thể loại nào chia sẻ cho em tý ... em phay phá thô gang khô không tưới, ăn tầm 3mm 1 phát thôi ko dám ăn hơn :3
thấy khá nhanh mòn

----------


## Tuấn

> cái trong ảnh minh họa của bác  là Bull nose mill 
> 
> còn ball mill em định nói tới là đây ạ 
> 
> 
> p/s : em thường dùng Lamina R6 ko biết bác dùng thể loại nào chia sẻ cho em tý ... em phay phá thô gang khô không tưới, ăn tầm 3mm 1 phát thôi ko dám ăn hơn :3
> thấy khá nhanh mòn


Bác dùng con sờ pín mấy kw vậy ạ ?

----------


## longdq

Hihi hôm nay e chạy qua chỗ Mai Tới e thấy có bán dao gắn mảnh, thấy bảo thân dao phi 10 giá 185k ko biết có đúng ko  :Big Grin: 
E cũng vội chỉ mua cái mũi khoan vs mũi taro M4 nên ko kịp hỏi thêm  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Trước 3 dùng dao này cán 16, 2 chip cũng tạm tạm, so với chip tròn thì không kinh tế, chỉ hơn được mỗi cái cắt mặt lưng được khoảng 6-7mm. Gắn lên cái cán BT30 để dùng trên máy nhỏ.

@bác Trường: hột dao bên em toàn mua đồ cũ, không có tê hãng, thỉnh thoảng có thì cũng mấy thương hiệu quen quen thôi nên em cũng chịu ạ.

Thanks.

----------


## longdq

Hic của bác vẫn là cán 16  :Big Grin: 
mà hàng mảnh thì từ cán 16 trở lên là nhiều rồi

----------


## longdq

MÌnh bán 2 bộ ray dài 700 và 800 là 4tr7 nhé. giảm 10% luôn.

----------


## thanhluan117

bác xài thử của thằng zccct di,, bên em đang cung cấp , giá thành cạnh tranh, mà chất lượng 9/10 với nhà sản xuất này !

----------

